# Getting close!



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm going to stop at the lease on the way home from camping and check the cameras, look around, maybe brush in a ground blind. Probably last time in sneak in there before opening weekend. Are you ready for the fun to start?


----------



## trad bow (Aug 29, 2020)

Yep. I’ve got my lone wolf stand hanging in yard one ladder section high trying to build my leg muscles up by climbing several times a day. Yes even at that height I’m using a harness.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Yep. I’ve got my lone wolf stand hanging in yard one ladder section high trying to build my leg muscles up by climbing several times a day. Yes even at that height I’m using a harness.


Good luck. Hope you have great season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Brought my bow to camp. Doing some practice sessions each day. Looking forward to the hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ve done nothing.  Hardly any free time.  I need to get on it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I’ve done nothing.  Hardly any free time.  I need to get on it.


Get r done son.  Maybe you shouldn't do anything, give them deer a chance.....


----------



## JB in GA (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess for me it’s switching from field tips to broadheads during practice. I did that this past week. Shooting my dedicated broadhead target. Ha ha


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Go


JB in GA said:


> I guess for me it’s switching from field tips to broadheads during practice. I did that this past week. Shooting my dedicated broadhead target. Ha ha
> 
> View attachment 1035997


Good luck. Have a safe and successful  season.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 29, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I’ve done nothing.  Hardly any free time.  I need to get on it.


Gonna have to quit killing pigs long nuff to get ready for deer season ?


----------



## devolve (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m ready now.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2020)

devolve said:


> I’m ready now.....
> View attachment 1036046


Nice. Good luck!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm back from my camping trip. Swung in the hunting spot on way home. Lot of game pictures , brushed in a ground blind,  and had a live deer encounter.  More when I getc caught  up with chores.....


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Need to get down to my trad deer lease to hang stands still but I just keep going back to the mountains and scouting bears. 

Been shooting daily for months so Im ready there but the work in the mountains just never ends.


----------



## elhoward622 (Aug 30, 2020)

I just pulled cards and my target buck went *POOF* so I guess I will be on doe patrol until rut unless I stumble across another shooter. I have shot in over a month due to a chipped bone in my wrist but I’m hoping to pick it back up this week and get back into shape before the opener.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Yep. I’ve got my lone wolf stand hanging in yard one ladder section high trying to build my leg muscles up by climbing several times a day. Yes even at that height I’m using a harness.



I bought a Millenium stand and light weight sticks to use this year instead of my climber.  13 lbs lighter but I struggle using the sticks.  I have hung 2 lock-ons with full length sticks this week and was exhausted after each install.  Trying to decide if I'm just out of shape or age is getting to me.  At 75 I will eventually have to become a better ground hunter.  I think I will try your idea of climbing every day to build strength and stamina.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Here is a little ground blind I built this morning. Just and old wooden chair that built years ago and it gets moved from spot to spot, Brushes it in 12 yards from the funnel trail where I get a lot of pictures of game walking through.Next to a log pile from when they cleared the tornado damage a few years back.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

When I got back to the Jeep, I had the feeling eyes where upon me. Looked to my left about 60 yards and there was a do standing with a yougin, staring and stomping. I slid in to the Jeep, and took a few long pictures. Apparently, I was parked where she wanted to go. Which happens to be close to the new blind.>----->


----------



## devolve (Aug 30, 2020)

elhoward622 said:


> I just pulled cards and my target buck went *POOF*



Last year mine disappeared 2 days before bow season. Had 633 pictures of that buck over 3 months up until that point. Killed him 2 days before gun season 30 yards from my camera. ????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Here's a couple pictures to test the waters, ton of small bucks and does. There area few nice ones.I don't eat beef or pork any more, so it's only venison, and you can't eat horns. If it's in range, it might wind up on the deer cart. Always nice to see bucks though. I'll have two doe tags, a buck tag, and a turkey tag in my pocket in two weeks.

how about the beard on this guy?


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 30, 2020)

My target buck is the one that gets within 20 and quarters away.  Same for my target does.
I hung a stand yesterday. All the clanging and banging and climbing sticks and ratchet straps and safety ropes and........
It’s exhausting fooling with all that junk. To me, anyway. I think I’m tired of it.
I’ll be spending a LOT of time on the ground this season. A bow and a pacseat.  That’s it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> My target buck is the one that gets within 20 and quarters away.  Same for my target does.
> I hung a stand yesterday. All the clanging and banging and climbing sticks and ratchet straps and safety ropes and........
> It’s exhausting fooling with all that junk. To me, anyway. I think I’m tired of it.
> I’ll be spending a LOT of time on the ground this season. A bow and a pacseat.  That’s it.


Awesome. Good luck Dendy. Hope you have a great season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 30, 2020)

That pac seat looks great!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks, I painted it, added a backpack and a kwikee kwiver mount.... Ground hunting is where it's at. I had a doe blow snot all over the back of my neck two years ago--- she was that close when she finally smelled me. Very intense. Plus, the shot angle is always better from the ground. Matter of fact- I shot a doe several years ago from the ground and the ENTRANCE hole was LOWER than the EXIT hole. She tried to duck and roll-- it did not work.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 31, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> Thanks, I painted it, added a backpack and a kwikee kwiver mount.... Ground hunting is where it's at. I had a doe blow snot all over the back of my neck two years ago--- she was that close when she finally smelled me. Very intense. Plus, the shot angle is always better from the ground. Matter of fact- I shot a doe several years ago from the ground and the ENTRANCE hole was LOWER than the EXIT hole. She tried to duck and roll-- it did not work.


looks like a perfect set up for the the ground hunter. Just when I put together my ground attack is when my body revolted. I'm back with with a vengeance and a renewed appreciation for being able to hunt the way I like to hunt. I also have a hammock chair zi want to use on the bottom section. Last year I found a runway near the marshy area that will make a great ambush point. In your face hunting.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 31, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> looks like a perfect set up for the the ground hunter. Just when I put together my ground attack is when my body revolted. I'm back with with a vengeance and a renewed appreciation for being able to hunt the way I like to hunt. I also have a hammock chair zi want to use on the bottom section. Last year I found a runway near the marshy area that will make a great ambush point. In your face hunting.


I have a nice little ground spot on my lease land-it’s a little hill that the deer come off of in a certain spot where the transition to the bottom isn’t so steep. I like it because it’s a place where the deer seem to watch their feet as they descend the hill. It takes their eyes off their surroundings for just a second. So far, I’ve only had chances during bow season when they’re going uphill instead of down.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 31, 2020)

With my back boogerd I'll be on the ground a lot more this year. I'll be chasing bear on the ground. I love ground bear. It makes great burgers?


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 31, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> With my back boogerd I'll be on the ground a lot more this year. I'll be chasing bear on the ground. I love ground bear. It makes great burgers?


Hope that your back gets better. Enjoy the ground game til then!


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 1, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> My target buck is the one that gets within 20 and quarters away.  Same for my target does.
> I hung a stand yesterday. All the clanging and banging and climbing sticks and ratchet straps and safety ropes and........
> It’s exhausting fooling with all that junk. To me, anyway. I think I’m tired of it.
> I’ll be spending a LOT of time on the ground this season. A bow and a pacseat.  That’s it.View attachment 1036285




Do you ever pack quarters on that thing? I've been thinking of using one for roaming the mountains when I may need to quarter something out just for sheer impossible drag's sake. Wondered how comfortable these would be for that without much lumbar support or bigger straps. Is it mostly a chair you can use as a bag, or is it a pretty fair meat hauler?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 1, 2020)

I got everything ready to go this year,and got life lines put up Saturday in 6 lock on stands. Hope my hand heals up by the 12th, but not looking good see hand surgeon today.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2020)

rnfarley said:


> Do you ever pack quarters on that thing? I've been thinking of using one for roaming the mountains when I may need to quarter something out just for sheer impossible drag's sake. Wondered how comfortable these would be for that without much lumbar support or bigger straps. Is it mostly a chair you can use as a bag, or is it a pretty fair meat hauler?



I’ve never packed anything out on it because I’ve never had to. But it’s fully capable. That’s what it was designed for. And it does have lumbar support and big straps around the waist.  They are removable and I took mine off. You should visit the website for a lot of good info on it. Plus- David is one of a kind. You’ll enjoy talking with him if you ever do.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m ready. All that’s left to do is to lay my clothing out and treat the garments with Permethrin. I have a bachelor group of bucks showing up regularly, some are still in velvet, some are all polished up. I’m hoping that their daytime pattern continues for another couple of weeks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> I’m ready. All that’s left to do is to lay my clothing out and treat the garments with Permethrin. I have a bachelor group of bucks showing up regularly, some are still in velvet, some are all polished up. I’m hoping that their daytime pattern continues for another couple of weeks.


Go get em'


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m hoping that we can get an arrow in this one, before he can spread his seed. We’ve been seeing a few bucks like this for the past few seasons. Almost every one of them has had a messed-up left side with no brow tine and kickers at the base.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> I’m hoping that we can get an arrow in this one, before he can spread his seed. We’ve been seeing a few bucks like this for the past few seasons. Almost every one of them has had a messed-up left side with no brow tine and kickers at the base.
> View attachment 1036648


I see delicious steaks and chops.....


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 2, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> I see delicious steaks and chops.....


He will most definitely provide many meals for my family and I.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 6, 2020)

I repositioned one of my stand locations and got it set up over some muscadines that have been dropping for the past week. There’s feeding sign all over the place beneath the vine. I also found some Water Oaks dropping already. 
I have 4 good options for the opener..
Where I sit will be determined by how the wind is blowing.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ve got to go back and spruce up one of my ground setups this week before the acorns start raining down in this spot. It’s the end of a big finger that juts out and drops off down to the River. Right behind is a big rock outcropping and a steep bluff. There’s a drainage that funnels the deer up over this finger on their way to feed on the adjacent hardwood ridge. They pass by within striking distance for me. It’s also also bow range from three huge white oaks. These two huge rocks make a perfect, natural blind.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 6, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> I’ve got to go back and spruce up one of my ground setups this week before the acorns start raining down in this spot. It’s the end of a big finger that juts out and drops off down to the River. Right behind is a big rock outcropping and a steep bluff. There’s a drainage that funnels the deer up over this finger on their way to feed on the adjacent hardwood ridge. They pass by within striking distance for me. It’s also also bow range from three huge white oaks. These two huge rocks make a perfect, natural blind.
> View attachment 1037302


Looks great!A lot like the rocks at my spot.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Drove by my spot today on the way home. It was tempting, but I did not stop in. Want to let it sit undisturbed until Saturday am.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 6, 2020)

We still have a month to wait. But, I’ve got some candidates for the freezer.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Bought my license today. Always a good thing to remember. Just got done shooting the longbow, seated in a chair. Was a good practice. Now to sharpen broadheads and get clothes ready. Oh yeah, and get the teardrop camper ready for the hunt as well.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 7, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Bought my license today. Always a good thing to remember. Just got done shooting the longbow, seated in a chair. Was a good practice. Now to sharpen broadheads and get clothes ready. Oh yeah, and get the teardrop camper ready for the hunt as well.


You like the teardrop camper? Thinking hard on getting a small camper to pull with my Tacoma for hunting and fishing trips.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 7, 2020)

trad bow said:


> You like the teardrop camper? Thinking hard on getting a small camper to pull with my Tacoma for hunting and fishing trips.


I hunt were there is no camp setup. The owner did not want me to leave anything like a camper on site. I built the tear drop three seasons ago. It's pretty tricked out. It does pull real well behind the Jeep. Space is at a premium, and you can't stand up in it. It is basically a hard tent, bad weather days can be tuff if its wet and muddy. Me and my brother squeeze in there. It's the size of a queen mattress inside. When the heavy snow flies, or real cold weather comes, we retreat to a motel. We refer to it as the Space Shuttle. I enjoy using it though. Got TV, Stereo, solar power, coffe pot, microwave, and a small propane grill. All the comforts of camp!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 7, 2020)

That’s nice but I wouldn’t need a tv. Everything else is a go though.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 7, 2020)

BBowman said:


> We still have a month to wait. But, I’ve got some candidates for the freezer.View attachment 1037316View attachment 1037317


Is that buck a 6 pt? He’s a freaking toad!


----------



## BBowman (Sep 7, 2020)

He’s a 6pt. I had two pics of him last year. He was a 6 then too. I’m hopefully starting to connect the dots with him.


----------



## devolve (Sep 8, 2020)

rnfarley said:


> Do you ever pack quarters on that thing? I've been thinking of using one for roaming the mountains when I may need to quarter something out just for sheer impossible drag's sake. Wondered how comfortable these would be for that without much lumbar support or bigger straps. Is it mostly a chair you can use as a bag, or is it a pretty fair meat hauler?



I have packed up to 50lbs on mine. My ONLY complaint is the shoulder straps. They dig in pretty good and hurt after a mile or so. I’m going to put some padding on mine this year for sure. Other than that the pac seat is WONDERFUL! I won mine at the NGTB banquet last year.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 8, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> Thanks, I painted it, added a backpack and a kwikee kwiver mount.... Ground hunting is where it's at. I had a doe blow snot all over the back of my neck two years ago--- she was that close when she finally smelled me. Very intense. Plus, the shot angle is always better from the ground. Matter of fact- I shot a doe several years ago from the ground and the ENTRANCE hole was LOWER than the EXIT hole. She tried to duck and roll-- it did not work.


I am going to try ground hunting this year


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2020)

dpoole said:


> I am going to try ground hunting this year


Good luck Mr. Donnie. Post up some pictures when you get it done.


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 8, 2020)

devolve said:


> I have packed up to 50lbs on mine. My ONLY complaint is the shoulder straps. They dig in pretty good and hurt after a mile or so. I’m going to put some padding on mine this year for sure. Other than that the pac seat is WONDERFUL! I won mine at the NGTB banquet last year.



This is great - thank you!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 8, 2020)

This guy is just starting to shed his velvet.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> This guy is just starting to shed his velvet.
> View attachment 1037561


Nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 9, 2020)

So Saturday is the big opener. checking my forecast,  they are calling for 65 degrees but all day rain. I'll give a few more days and see if the forecast changes, but I may wit until sunday to go hunt if it doesn't  improve. 75 and sunny sunday.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 9, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Good luck Mr. Donnie. Post up some pictures when you get it done.


This site don’t like the pic size. My camera takes And I ain’t doing all the what it takes to resize that is why I don’t post much here any more


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 9, 2020)

I can sympathize, Mr. Poole. It is inconvenient for sure. I liked the old format mo betta.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 10, 2020)

Just had a new buck show up. He’s in big trouble if he sticks around.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 10, 2020)

The time stamp is wrong.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2020)

BBowman said:


> The time stamp is wrong.


Wow, that is one heck of a buck. Good luck chasing him.hope you have a great season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Rain moves in tonight, all day rain tomorrow.  Looks like I will wait until Sunday  to head out.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 11, 2020)

About 3 pm today my Tacoma will be heading south east, Good luck to all this weekend. The long wait is over.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 11, 2020)

Good Luck everyone. I wont be able to go this weekend. Got Dad duties this weekend.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2020)

It sure is humid outside. Walked a couple areas on BF Grant this morning and was soaked by the time I got to truck. Didn’t find anything worth hunting. Guess I’ll sit out back behind house.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Been like fall up here. Lot of rain this week. High of 60 today, yesterday was only 55.


----------



## devolve (Sep 11, 2020)

Last cold shot before the opener. Everything is feeling good! First opener I can remember where I have ZERO shoulder pain. ??


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2020)

Going bird hunting till it cools off some


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

The Jeep is packed and ready! I sat out today due to wave after wave of rain today. May be the first opening day I missed since 1980, but I think it was wise to wait one day. I am pumped to hunt in the morning. Going to be special to hunt with the longbow again.


----------



## devolve (Sep 12, 2020)

Feels good to be out there again!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2020)

devolve said:


> Feels good to be out there again!
> View attachment 1038413


Amen brother. Been a long time away.


----------

